# My first foster



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh man, he's a curly boy! Good luck with him! Charlie Brown was a "foster" (the animal shelter said we could foster him for a week to decide if we wanted to adopt him), and they told us he was a chocolate lab/Chesapeake Bay Retriever mix, but who knows  Is it just a foster, or is there the chance you might end up keeping him???


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

He's a cutie. I love those curls. Unless you decide to keep him I doubt you'll have him too long! Thanks for helping.

Margaret


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Oh man, he's a curly boy! Good luck with him! Charlie Brown was a "foster" (the animal shelter said we could foster him for a week to decide if we wanted to adopt him), and they told us he was a chocolate lab/Chesapeake Bay Retriever mix, but who knows  Is it just a foster, or is there the chance you might end up keeping him???


I don't plan on keeping him, no.  

We'd like to foster again, so I'm gonna say no, we are not keeping him! :crossfing LOL!

The rescue intake person also figured he wouldn't be here long!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Love the curls!! 
We have had our first foster now for 3 weeks, I have loved every minute of it. She'll be ready for adoption next week and I hope to foster another soon.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Love, love, LOVE the curls. So adorable!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Update- Just found out they are placing him in a foster home w/o other dogs because he has kennel cough. Oh well! Next time!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous and love his curls. To bad that you cant take him but i bet he wont last long even at his new foster home. Someone is going to scoop him up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom:

Corey sure is beautiful. Sorry you didn't get to foster him, but I'm sure there will be another Golden Ret. that needs you in NO Time!!

Bless you for fostering!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Whether this boy or the next, you rock!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

There will be plenty more! Congrats on beginning fostering. Merlin is going to love having a live in playmate!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is lovely my Meg had a curly coat i just love him


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I know Merlin will love a playmate!  I know they are getting a lot of dogs in right now, so I'm sure there'll be another call soon. I'm excited about being able to do it at all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately there are never enough foster homes. : (
Thanks for being one!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I know Merlin will love a playmate!  I know they are getting a lot of dogs in right now, so I'm sure there'll be another call soon. I'm excited about being able to do it at all.


 
Awww  You Rock!!! You are soooooo gonna love fostering  Such a wonderful experience! Hope they call you soon


----------

